# Advice on first Slingshot



## SchattenMann

Greetings,

This is my post here and let me say there are some fantastic piece of art over here. Also a ton of information.

I've been shoting bows for some time and i want to try something new. First thing in line is a slingshot or a blowgun.

I was going to order a Barnet Widow or a Diablo but then i found a lot of different designs and styles floating around the web, all of them way "pritier" than a comercial one.

Thing is, as a first time shoter, should i go with a standard Y slingsht or should i look for something else?

A piece of advise would be great 

Cheers


----------



## andalussia

hello mate

As you have seen, it is not difficult to made one slingshot.
I recommend making yourself first slingshot, is very rewarding, according lame practice will produce more and more slingshot.

need latex bands or tubes, plywood or natural trunk.
and a little imagination.

have a lot of templates with many designs.

luck and welcome


----------



## Spectre

When I came back to slingshot shooting around the end of last year, my first one is The Scout, bought from Simple Shot. It is a great design, you can shoot it with different styles of grip comfortably, forktips are able to accommodate most bandset, owh, and the bandset that comes with it is already quite versatile.

For the design, the material, the finish, I think it is cheap and best slingshot for any beginner.

However, if you like traditional, you can try make your own slingshot. The forum is filled with information, tutorials and guides as to how to build one yourself.

Also, there is a member here that goes by the nickname Quercusuber, he makes beautiful natural (wooden tree forks) slingshots (check out the Homemade section). He doesn't have Paypal, so you can't buy it online (as a matter of fact, never seen him sells one, he trades and give to friends). But, he's in Portugal, perhaps you can check where exactly he is in Portugal, if you guys are living close by, perhaps he can help you out or you can buy one of his. Don't know him that much, but with what I know and see, he seems to be a cool guy :thumbsup:

Welcome to the Forum by the way :wave:


----------



## Jako

It all depends on what works best for you. Do you like flat bands or tubular bands? Hammer grips or finger support grips. I think maybe make or buy a few cheap slingshots in different styles and learn to shoot properly and find out which is easiest for you and then get a better one in the style that you like best. Once you have tried a few shooting styles you can really know what you want. A custom slingshot can be a shooters best friend because it is made to how you like it and it will work best for you and nobody else because nobody else like exactly the same thing. It may be similar to how some people like to shoot but there will always be a few differences. There a few people here on the forum who would be glad to make a slingshot to your exact specs.

Hope all this helps mate.

Jako


----------



## Jako

Three guys posting at the same time! there's a first for me


----------



## Clever Moniker

As a guy who is new to slingshots as well (just this spring)... I have seen the most success with the Hathcock Target Sniper by Bill Hayes.

http://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html

I have been able to take game and shoot with accuracy... all for $34.


----------



## August West

It is almost impossible to say. Clever recommended the Hathcock which by all accounts is a very good slingshot with proven performance, however it is too big for me and is a dedicated side shooter which is not the way that I prefer to shoot. I would recommend something like the scout which can be shot several different ways until you discover what works best for you, or better yet, make a few so that you can find out what works best for you before you put some cash down on a commercial model.

I will say this about the ones you mentioned I can not stand the Barnett models, stiff heavy to pull tubes that are slow with heavy recoil after the shot and they are way too big and won't fit in my pocket, not a fan of them at all.


----------



## SchattenMann

So much info in so litle time...!

I'm indeed curious about making my own but i don't think that would be a option right now as i would need to buy a lot of materials and in Portugal is not that easy. I would have to buy prety much everything outside and shipping costs would probably kill this project. I keep hearing about theraband for example but i can't seem tyo find anywhere to buy it here.

As this would be my first slingshot i don't think i should spend that much on it either as there is a big chance i don't like it or want to change style in the future.

I've seen the pocket predator and they do have some gorgeous designs, impresive piece of art! Anyone know where can i buy one in the EU? To buy directly from their store whould add 15$ shipping and big headeche with Portuguese authorities probably...

Thank you Spectre about the info on Quercusuber. I will PM him and see what he says.

And thank you August about the Barnet info. I'm shooting 45-50 pounds on a traditional recurve bow and i'm looking for something not heavier than this.

PS: i'm pretty impressed with this one. Does anyone know if he sells? Since he is in France maybe it would be easier...


----------



## Lacumo

You could send Stello a PM through the forum and ask if there are any of that Hatchet design available for sale.


----------



## SchattenMann

already done mate 

Thanks once again!


----------



## Imperial

with archery in your background, the cross over is going to be less troublesome for you. for one, you dont need to worry too much about shooting technique too much. slingshots dont have anything near the pull poundage of bows. its all, on average i believe, way below 20 pounds . good luck to you on your slingshot journey.


----------



## SchattenMann

20 pounds is really low indeed. maybe my wife will be able to pull one of these


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Being a bowhunter for years, as well into slingshots, it all in the release.

Do that well with consistency, and you halfway there already.

An anchor point as in archery is a good start, although mine is now floating.

Also after learning to take time and aim "properly"; the less time aiming and the quicker release, equals more power in your shot. As any rubber loses power with time held.

Best of luck for the future, as slingshots, and the guys that shoot them on the forum, are the best around.

Cheers Allan


----------



## August West

Slingshots and archery is similar but some things do not relate, like pounds of pull. With a slingshot, it is all about the retraction speed of the rubber NOT the pounds of pull. The harder it is to pull does not mean the harder it will shoot.

Your wife can for sure shoot a slingshot you can tailor her a band set up and ammo weight that will suit her perfectly.


----------



## muddog15

My first real SS when I was a new shooter was a Hathcock Target Sniper and I shoot it more than I do my Scout. I like the handle design, I was shooting a Marksman but couldn't hit the broadside of a barn from the inside with one. My skill and accuracy jumped from no hits to hits, and with more practice I'm hiting the target a lot now.


----------



## georgiz

I myself am newbie like SchattenMann, and for a first sling I would like to buy some. I have found some here, but I need some opinion about them.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

I had a quick look, and although they look okay; I'd suggest not.

Go either Simple Shots, or Pocket Predator, both of whom offer very reasonably priced, excellent slingshots for a first time shooter.

Speaking of either Scout, or Target Hathcock, respectfully specifically.

Cheers Allan


----------



## georgiz

Thanks for the quick reply! I`ll take your suggestion into consideration! 

Do you know some place with resonable prices where I can find those slings?


----------



## Spectre

georgiz said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I`ll take your suggestion into consideration!
> 
> Do you know some place with resonable prices where I can find those slings?


As mentioned before, you can get The Scout at simple-shot.com and the Hathcock Sniper at pocketpredator.com.

They are the original designer and producer, as for reasonable price, once you hold and use them, you'll find it to be very reasonable indeed


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Simply Google either, and you will come up with their web pages; then compare, and choose; couldn't be any easier than that.

Personally, I have both; and both are excellent shooters.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Bard

I am a brand new shooter myself. I picked up a Scout in one of the kit deals. It's a great piece of kit! It's been raining for two days, so I haven't got to put it through its proper paces, but the few shots off the back porch have been pleasing. I am still trying to figure out my style, but the Scout is perfect for that as it supports not only all three major grips, it also supports a plethora of band types and positions.

Having said that, I have nothing else to compare it to, so a grain of salt should be included with my testimony!


----------



## Btoon84

SchattenMann said:


> So much info in so litle time...!
> 
> I'm indeed curious about making my own but i don't think that would be a option right now as i would need to buy a lot of materials and in Portugal is not that easy. I would have to buy prety much everything outside and shipping costs would probably kill


Not hard to make your own. Cheap too. You can find tree limbs that have fallen from one of the many beautiful hardwood trees that Portugal lays claim to. The cork oak and olive are my favorites. Orange trees (citrus) are good too. Find a good forked branch. Some sandpaper and a hand saw. You could benefit from a set of files or rasps but they're not necessary. I would think you might be able to borrow a hand saw from someone.


----------



## SchattenMann

Btoon84 said:


> SchattenMann said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much info in so litle time...!
> 
> I'm indeed curious about making my own but i don't think that would be a option right now as i would need to buy a lot of materials and in Portugal is not that easy. I would have to buy prety much everything outside and shipping costs would probably kill
> 
> 
> 
> Not hard to make your own. Cheap too. You can find tree limbs that have fallen from one of the many beautiful hardwood trees that Portugal lays claim to. The cork oak and olive are my favorites. Orange trees (citrus) are good too. Find a good forked branch. Some sandpaper and a hand saw. You could benefit from a set of files or rasps but they're not necessary. I would think you might be able to borrow a hand saw from someone.
Click to expand...

I would say that's the easy part.

The hardest would be to get the elastic bands. For what i was told i would have to buy a theraband 15m roll and that's very expensive


----------



## georgiz

SchattenMann said:


> The hardest would be to get the elastic bands. For what i was told i would have to buy a theraband 15m roll and that's very expensive


Look what I have found here to see if it is too expencive for you...


----------



## Btoon84

SchattenMann said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SchattenMann said:
> 
> 
> 
> So much info in so litle time...!
> 
> I'm indeed curious about making my own but i don't think that would be a option right now as i would need to buy a lot of materials and in Portugal is not that easy. I would have to buy prety much everything outside and shipping costs would probably kill
> 
> 
> 
> Not hard to make your own. Cheap too. You can find tree limbs that have fallen from one of the many beautiful hardwood trees that Portugal lays claim to. The cork oak and olive are my favorites. Orange trees (citrus) are good too. Find a good forked branch. Some sandpaper and a hand saw. You could benefit from a set of files or rasps but they're not necessary. I would think you might be able to borrow a hand saw from someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say that's the easy part.
> 
> The hardest would be to get the elastic bands. For what i was told i would have to buy a theraband 15m roll and that's very expensive
Click to expand...

Theraband is not the only means of projectile propulsion. Surely u have access to rubberbands? I've seen tapered looped chains perform well.


----------



## SchattenMann

Greetings,

I honestly don't know where to look but i'll search around and see if i can fiod anything.

Either way the website provided by georgiz has some affordable bands. No idea if they are any good though lol


----------



## georgiz

The best way to see if they are any good is to buy some and tell us about it! 

I don`t see any other solution


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Suggest looking in no particular order at both Pocket Predator, & Simple shots; both of whom are supporting vendors of this site.

Also both whom make totally affordable, top quality slingshots; sent anywhere in the world; depending upon your own Customs clearance of course.

Seeing you are from Portugal, you have a top member there, with whom I think if recall correctly you already had some contact from; who is also a top maker, and top guy as well.

Sorry looking through the posts I was incorrect above; anyway his facebook link is https://www.facebook.com/quercusuber.fisgaportuguesa?fref=pb&hc_location=friends_tab : therefore you may ask him in your own language any quesations you may have, and total confidence in his answers.

I trust I have not overstepped any limits giving you that link; and that you will choose to show some respect to senior member of the slingshot community, please.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Henry the Hermit

SchattenMann said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I honestly don't know where to look but i'll search around and see if i can fiod anything.
> 
> Either way the website provided by georgiz has some affordable bands. No idea if they are any good though lol


Deal Extreme is an unknow quality, but Dankung.com has excellent rubber for less money than DX. They ship worldwide.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/dankung-slingshots-rubber-tubingband-for-slingshot-c-90_71.html

I use their 2040/1842/1745 tubing and you can learn about the performance of this rubber here. If you only want to try one size, go with 1842. At normal draw length/stretch factor of about 500%, 1842 performs just as well with lighter draw as 1745 for ammo sizes up to .50 lead.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/

Dankung also sells slingshots.


----------



## TimR

andalussia said:


> hello mate
> 
> As you have seen, it is not difficult to made one slingshot.


Sorry, I disagree.

I have found it impossible to make one slingshot.

(like eating one potato chip)


----------



## justin9900

i would recommend a scout from simple shot but if you have small hands you could buy a dankung or one of gamekeeper john catapults


----------



## Sharpshooter II

I'd try the Barnett black widow or The Scout from simpleshot


----------



## Bill Hays

SchattenMann said:


> Greetings,
> 
> This is my post here and let me say there are some fantastic piece of art over here. Also a ton of information.
> 
> I've been shoting bows for some time and i want to try something new. First thing in line is a slingshot or a blowgun.
> 
> I was going to order a Barnet Widow or a Diablo but then i found a lot of different designs and styles floating around the web, all of them way "pritier" than a comercial one.
> 
> Thing is, as a first time shoter, should i go with a standard Y slingsht or should i look for something else?
> 
> A piece of advise would be great
> 
> Cheers


There are literally hundreds of designs you can choose from... and we can't really choose something for YOU.

What you need to do is hold up your hand in shooting position in the most comfortable cant and angle... then see if you can find a slingshot that will fill your hand in exactly that hold and will have the forks line up properly as well.

Don't look for a slingshot where YOU have to conform to it... "IT" should conform to you. Basic ergonomics 101.

A good place to start looking is in the galleries right here on this forum... but I do also suggest checking out the gallery page on my website as well... as I have designed many many highly ergonomic slingshots and the band attachment system concepts I came up with are used by many of the most sold models of other people's as well. http://pocketpredator.com/gallery.html


----------

